# My weak collection



## glassjaw326 (Sep 1, 2005)

sorry pics wont work


----------



## jess98765 (Sep 1, 2005)

love your piggies!!!  it's a great wide ranged collection you got there.  It looks as though you have variety which is all good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## user3 (Sep 27, 2005)

Great starter collection!


----------



## Luxurious (Oct 1, 2005)

nice.


----------



## breathless (Oct 4, 2005)

adorable! looks like mine! ha! we're so great!


----------



## glassjaw326 (Nov 4, 2005)

updated a few things


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 4, 2005)

It's a great collection you have going there!


----------



## mishy1053 (Nov 6, 2005)

Aww, thats not weak, you have a pretty decent collection starting.  You have good colors.  Some of your pigments are ones that I've been wanting but have yet to get


----------



## curlyqmishee (Nov 6, 2005)

*That ain't weak girl!*

If that collection is weak, then mine is dead!  LOL!

I LOVE your color selections... good choices!


----------

